# Online Banking Frage



## PizzaPasta2010 (5. März 2012)

Was ist Online Banking ?
Muss man sein Konto dafür freischalten ?
Wie funktioniert es ?


Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort


mfg PizzaPasta2010


----------



## Mothman (5. März 2012)

Du musst das bei deiner Bank beantragen. Also dein Konto für Online-Banking freischalten. Dann musst du ein paar Zettel ausfüllen und unterschreiben und ein paar Tage später bekommst du dann alles Nötige per Post. 
So war es bei mir damals jedenfalls (Commerzbank). 

Eine Anleitung sollte aber auch bei deiner Bank auf der Homepage stehen. Oder auch möglich, aber nicht wirklich nötig, ist ein kostenloser Beratungstermin mit einem Angestellten deiner Bank.

EDIT:
Mit Online-Banking kannst du z.B. Überweisungen/Aufträge online erledigen, deinen Kontostand überprüfen/ausdrucken etc. Also im Grunde das meiste wofür du früher ohne Online-Banking eben in die Filiale laufen musstest.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2012)

Bei den meisten Banken ist das auch kostenfrei, kann sogar günstiger als der übliche Weg sein, bei dem man je nach Bank ja pro Überweisung manchmal was zahlen muss. Bei welcher Bank bist Du denn?

Für Überweisungen bekommst Du mittlerweile bei den meisten Banken ein kleines Gerät, in das Du zu Hause dann die EC-Karte steckst, sobald Du beim Überweisungsvorgang dazu aufgefordert wirst - das Gerät liest dann einen Code, der Dir auf dem Monitor eingeblendet wird, und gibt Dir dann die sogenannte TAN aus, das ist eine Art code, mit der Du die Überweisung dann endgültig abschließt - ohne so einer Sicherung könnte ansonsten ja jeder, der nur Deine Konto-Zugangsdaten kennt, Geld überweisen. Das Gerät kann auch was kosten, bei meiner Bank zB EINMALIG 9.95€. 

Alternativ gibt es das SMS-TAN-Verfahren, da brauchst Du kein Gerät, sondern bekommst eine SMS mit der TAN zu einer von Dir vorher authorisierten Handynummer zugesendet, sobald Du online eine Überweisung in Auftrag gibst. Wichtig ist bei dem Verfahren, dass Du nicht mit einem Handy die Überweisung machst (was mit nem smartphone ja geht) und die SMS auf dem *gleichen* Handy empfängst, denn falls da ein Trojaner auf dem Handy ist, hat der "Dieb" dann wirklich alle Daten, die er braucht. 

Sinn von Gerät+SMS-Verfahren ist nämlich ja grad Trennung von TAN und Zugangsdaten, und zudem lösen die beiden Verfahren auch das alte verfahren mit TAN-Listen ab. Bisher hatte man immer so Listen, auf der schon 100 TANs standen, und bei einer Überweisung musste man dann zB die 37. TAN eingeben,  bei der nächsten Überweisung dann zB die 78., dann die 12., usw., also zufällig - aber das nutz nix, wenn einer die Liste geklaut oder abfotografiert hat, oder noch schlimmer: manche Kunden haben die Liste gescannt und als Bild auf dem PC gehabt, mit dem sie auch Onlinebanking machen - wenn dann ein Trojaner auf dem PC ist, lachen sich die "Hacker" ins Fäustchen: der User geht in seinen Bank-Account, so dass die Zugangsdaten angegriffen werden, und für die TAN haben die "Hacker" dann schon längst die "TAN-Liste.jpg" vom PC des Users runtergeladen und können munter drauf los überweisen... 

Daher: NIE einen Anhang in einer email öffnen, von dem Du nicht 100%ig weiß, von wem und warum die bei Dir ankam. Und KEINE Bank sendet links, in denen man abgeblich seine Nutzerdaten abgleichen soll - immer nur über den Browser auf die Bankingseite gehen, nie über email-Links.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (5. März 2012)

Ich habe ein Konto bei der Postbank und frage mich halt, wie ich beim Originstore mit Überweisung bezahlen kann.
Dann fragte ich mich was dieses Online Banking ist.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2012)

Ach so - das ist dann nochmalm was anderes. Wenn Du bei Origin nicht mit einem Normalen Konto per Überweisung zahlen kannst, dann musst Du schauen, was es noch so gibt. Wenn es da so was wie "Sofortüberweisung" gibt, dann kannst Du das mit einem normalen Konto machen, für das Du auch online-Banking freigeschaltet hast inkl. einem der oben genannten TAN-Verfahren. 

Ansonsten kann es aber sein, dass es nur mit einer Kreditkarte möglich ist, oder einem Prepaidverfahren, bei dem Du quasi Gutscheinkarten im Laden kaufst, mit denen Du dann wiederum online zahlen kannst (zB paycard)


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (6. März 2012)

Muss ich also sowas wie Online Banking freigeschaltet haben, um eine Sofortüberweisung gemacht zu haben ?


----------



## TrinityBlade (6. März 2012)

Ja, Zugang zum Onlinebanking ist Voraussetzung für das Sofortüberweisungs-Verfahren.
Denk aber daran, dass du durch die Herausgabe von PIN und TAN für die Sofortüberweisung möglicherweise gegen die Sicherheitsbestimmungen deiner Bank verstößt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ja, Zugang zum Onlinebanking ist Voraussetzung für das Sofortüberweisungs-Verfahren.
> Denk aber daran, dass du durch die Herausgabe von PIN und TAN für die Sofortüberweisung möglicherweise gegen die Sicherheitsbestimmungen deiner Bank verstößt.


Sind die Dienste, die mit seriösen Websites zusammenarbeiten, nicht legitimiert dafür? ^^  ich dachte, das sei dann grad eine "Vereinigung" einiger Banken, die das als sicheres Verfahren anbieten ^^


----------



## TrinityBlade (6. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sind die Dienste, die mit seriösen Websites zusammenarbeiten, nicht legitimiert dafür? ^^  ich dachte, das sei dann grad eine "Vereinigung" einiger Banken, die das als sicheres Verfahren anbieten ^^


Mag schon sein, ich habe aber eher Aussagen wie diese gefunden:



> Der Zentrale Kreditausschuss (ZKA), eine Einrichtung der deutschen Kreditinstitute, warnt vor dem Online-Bezahldienst sofortüberweisung.de. Auf Anfrage von Finanztest erklärte der ZKA, mit der Nutzung des Dienstes würden Kunden gegen die Geschäftsbedingungen ihrer Bank verstoßen. Es sei fraglich, wer im Fall eines Missbrauchs haftet.


Quelle: Online bezahlen - Sofortüberweisung.de ist umstritten - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest


----------



## Rabowke (6. März 2012)

Wobei mich die Sicht der Bank in diesem Fall nicht so sehr interessiert wie meine Daten. Denn wenn man eine Überweisung bei solchen Diensten tätigt, wird dein Kontostand abgefragt, die Umsätze der letzten 30 Tage und das Ganze dann sogar gespeichert.

Des Weiteren sollte jedem klar sein, dass man solchen Seiten seine PIN + TAN anvertrauen muss. Selbst wenn dieser Dienst seriös ist, was unter den o.g. Punkten ja definitiv nicht zutrifft, kann ich immer noch nicht die Sicherheit des Anbieters selbst verifizieren. Wenn bei der Bank die Sicherheit nicht gegeben ist, dann haftet die Bank für den entstandenen Schaden ... nur wird z.B. die Deutsche Bank ein 'etwas' höheres Budget für Sicherheit haben als z.B. onlineüberweisung.de 

So oder so gibt es für mich keinen Grund solche Dienste zu benutzen ... erst recht nicht, wenn meine Daten gesammelt, gespeichert und ggf. verkauft werden.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2012)

Man kann auch nur "halbes" Online Banking bestellen. Sprich: du kannst dir nur deine Umsätze auf dem Konto anschauen, aber nichts davon abbuchen lassen.

Zum Bezahlen (zB bei Steam) hab ich noch Click&Buy (kann zur Bezahlung von deinem Konto abbuchen)  oder Paysafecards.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei mich die Sicht der Bank in diesem Fall nicht so sehr interessiert wie meine Daten. Denn wenn man eine Überweisung bei solchen Diensten tätigt, wird dein Kontostand abgefragt, die Umsätze der letzten 30 Tage und das Ganze dann sogar gespeichert.
> 
> Des Weiteren sollte jedem klar sein, dass man solchen Seiten seine PIN + TAN anvertrauen muss. Selbst wenn dieser Dienst seriös ist, was unter den o.g. Punkten ja definitiv nicht zutrifft, kann ich immer noch nicht die Sicherheit des Anbieters selbst verifizieren. Wenn bei der Bank die Sicherheit nicht gegeben ist, dann haftet die Bank für den entstandenen Schaden ... nur wird z.B. die Deutsche Bank ein 'etwas' höheres Budget für Sicherheit haben als z.B. onlineüberweisung.de


 Also, was ich kenne ist die Zahlungsart, die man direkt über die Shop-Seite wie zb hardwareversand.de durchführt - ich dachte, dabei wird dann nur eine Verbindung zum Server der eigenen Bank hergestellt einzig mit dem Unterschied, dass meine Bank wiederum dem Empfänger sofort bestätigt, dass ein betrag X mit der Referenznummer Y erfolgreich überwiesen wurde. Ich dachte, das sei ein Service eben der Banken selbst.

Oder gibt es vlt. mehrere solcher Services, von denen manche zweifelhaft sind wie zB sofortueberweisung.de ?

Ich hab das selber in den letzten Jahren vielleicht 2-3 mal gemacht bei Shops, bei denen 100% weiß, dass die nichts Unseriöses im Sinn haben (jedenfals nicht unseriöser als es ein Unternehmen wie zB amazon oder so sein kann  ) und die schon lange etabliert sind. Ich würde das natürlich niemals bei einem Shop machen, den ich noch nicht kenne und/oder der online unbekannt ist und/oder zwar bekannt ist, aber keine Meinungen von Kunden verfügbar hat...  Warum ich das schonmal gemacht hab? Weil ich keine Kreditkarte habe und wollte, dass die Ware so bald wie möglich abgesendet wird, ganz einfach  denn eine Überweisung - selbst online - kann /bzw konnte, ich glaub das wurde gesetzlich beschleutigt) 3-5 Werktage brauchen.


----------



## Fraggerick (13. März 2012)

da: https://service.lbb.de/portal/whitelabel/index.php?pid=3&reset=1&F37=000152 bekommt jeder ab 12 ne kreditkarte. die ist zwar "nur" prepaid, öffnet einem aber alle tore... (steam, origin, amazon.co.uk etc.pp)

und wenn jemand die kartendaten klaut, ist maximal das futsch, was auf der karte drauf war.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. März 2012)

Die virtuelle Mastercard von wirecard geht auch in die Richtung


----------

